# Mail : comment changer de côté la fenetre de visualisation ?



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Depuis la mise à jour 10.3.8, le volet de la fenetre de visualisation sous mail est passée de gauche à droite; j'ai beau faire tous les menus, je ne trouve pas comment la remettre à gauche? Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ce serait sympa.


----------



## MacMadam (12 Février 2005)

Ensfeld a dit:
			
		

> Depuis la mise à jour 10.3.8, le volet de la fenetre de visualisation sous mail est passée de gauche à droite; j'ai beau faire tous les menus, je ne trouve pas comment la remettre à gauche? Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ce serait sympa.


 Bonjour. Personnellement, mon volet se place... où il a de la place. Je clique sur BAL pour le faire disparaître, et selon l'espace disponible, il se replace à gauche ou à droite en re-cliquant dessus.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2005)

La fenêtre des BAL ????

edit:

oups grillé :d oui ferme la et deplace ta fenêtre du coté ou tu la veux pas et fait la réapparaitre.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour. Personnellement, mon volet se place... où il a de la place. Je clique sur BAL pour le faire disparaître, et selon l'espace disponible, il se replace à gauche ou à droite en re-cliquant dessus.


 
Mille mercis, ça a fonctionné. Je n'avais jamais remarqué  ce changement, probablement parce que mail était toujours centré sur le 20" de l'iMacG5. 

C'est évident après coup, mais quand on ne l'a jamais remarqué on se casse vraiment la tête pour tenter de trouver une solution...

Encore merci.


----------

